
Every Senator Who Voted Against Net Neutrality and When to Vote Them Out - alphabettsy
https://gizmodo.com/heres-the-name-of-every-senator-who-voted-against-net-n-1826085987
======
peterhadlaw
If we weren't particularly interested in having net "neutrality" back, what
can we do? Inverse the list on the axis of all senators and vote them out?

I just don't get why we don't see the government shoving itself more and more
into things as a good thing.

Look at the bludgeon that the GDPR hands people to burden and litigate
startups.

But, alas, net neutrality is the ~•`"right"°™~ thing to do - thanks for being
the arbiter Gizmodo.

